# PleurX catheter, CPT 32550



## daniel (Sep 2, 2010)

Is anyone familar with this procedure?

If so, is there separate charge for the tunnel.

I'm thinking this is inclusive, and the routine coding for this service is.

CPT 32550
CPT 75989


My physician thinks there's three codes for this service, is anyone using a three code set for this procedure?

Thanks
Daniel


----------



## lisigirl (Sep 2, 2010)

I only use 32550 (but that is because my surgeon never has sufficient documentation for the imaging code).  The tunneling is included in 32550.

Lisi, CPC

eharkler@nmh.org


----------



## daniel (Sep 3, 2010)

Thank you very much. 

Just wanted to make sure I'm on the right track.

Daniel,cpc


----------

